# Metalworking Videos, New.



## HomeMetalMan (Dec 7, 2016)

I have recently been adding metal working videos to YouTube to backup articles on my website.  For a very small number of forums I have posted a thread for each one as I made it public.  However, with over 30 forums having links to my website it has been quite impossible to do this for every individual forum.

I am therefore adding a thread to this, and other forums, which explains their existence and how to find them. I may though come back to the thread and add to it should it be appropriate. 

Presently, there are 16 videos made public and another 10 finished which I will add at the rate of about 1 a week, though with a break for Christmas and the new year. Should any reader like to be notified as each one is issued then go to my correspondence page at http://www.homews.co.uk/page6.html       and ask to be added to my mailing list. 

To see a list of already available videos go to this page on my website where they are listed,  http://www.homews.co.uk/page617a.html  I do update the list as each new one is made available. 

Where a video relates to an  item of workshop equipment being made by the workshop owner, that being all of them at this stage, fully detailed drawings are available. These, either on my website or contained within one of my books. However, around the end of January I will be starting a series showing how to use my grinding rests for numerous sharpening tasks. At the present I have videos prepared for sharpening, lathe knife tools, lathe boring tools, end mills end cutting edges, drills by the four facet method, slitting saws and with more to come. 
Harold Hall


----------



## tweinke (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks ! Nice videos.


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 7, 2016)

Thank you, Mr. Hall.


----------

